# powerstroke and plows



## Slicer Al (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking into buying a new truck, looking into a F-250 with either a supercab or crewcab. Also looking into a diesel engine. I have heard that some diesels were to heavy to put a plow on, it this true? Will probably look for something between 1999 and 2004, anything to look in these powerstrokes?

Would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## ronnie dobbs (Dec 10, 2007)

My plows and trucks w/Power stroke engines have done just fine. I would be cautious of the early 6.0 engines, some seem to have had a few problems, which is to be expected of any brand new engine/model. Just try to avoid excessive leaks.


----------



## Slicer Al (Feb 8, 2008)

When did the 6.0 powerstroke come out? Was that the very first powerstroke?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

The Power Stroke has been around awhile. If you are looking for a newer style PS then look for a 99'+. I believe the first year for the 6.0 was mid 03'. I would recommend the 7.3. Seems like they are holding up better.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

03-04 6.0 powerstrokes are the ones to be the most leary of.

i would stay in the 99-03 7.3 range if i were you. very reliable engine all around.

There is a member selling a cherry 99 reg cab long bed in the for sale section. the price is great also


----------



## Slicer Al (Feb 8, 2008)

What type of gas mileage are you guys getting with the 7.3 powerstrokes?


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

My 02 F250 crew cab PSD gets around 17 average. Less while plowing and towing more on long highway drives. Mines handles a Western PRO PLUS pretty well.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

Slicer Al;520795 said:


> What type of gas mileage are you guys getting with the 7.3 powerstrokes?


If you are going to own a diesel you CANNOT call it gas mileage. Its man law. Fuel mileage is the preferred nomenclature.

My 05 6.0L is running great. I had a 7.3L before that had 220,000 miles and it ran great when I traded it off. With my 7.3L I could get 20 MPG with my superchip. It also handled the plow great.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I had a 2004 6.0 PSD and loved the truck until I started having the truck at the dealer more than in my driveway. I wouldnt own a 6.0 for anything! The 7.3's are awesome trucks. My friend has a '97 7.3 and has 310,000 miles and its still going strong. You would think it had 31,000 miles on it. Find an older say '99-'02 and you will be set.


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

snowman2025;521347 said:


> If you are going to own a diesel you CANNOT call it gas mileage. Its man law. Fuel mileage is the preferred nomenclature.
> 
> My 05 6.0L is running great. I had a 7.3L before that had 220,000 miles and it ran great when I traded it off. With my 7.3L I could get 20 MPG with my superchip. It also handled the plow great.


I think my question will go with this thread. I just bought a 99 F250 7.3 that's all stock. What performance options would everyone recommend to wake it up a little. Currently 200,000 miles,auto trans, 4x4. I think it has 3.55 gears excellent conditon. Planning on a plow next season. Thanks.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Slicer Al, I have a '00 Powerstroke, 7.3L obviously... And it does very well with a 7.5 Western Unimount. This is the largest diesel motor in a 3/4 ton pickup that you can get and mine has no problems with a plow on the front, however, you'll deffinantly need some ballast behind the rear axle not only to balance the truck out a bit, but also so you can get some traction when in 2wd. 
On a personal note, I bought my truck about two months ago w/ 175,000 on it. I have had NO complaints so far, only have had to replace both batteries (but they were pretty old anyway). As far as fuel mileage, I've been running with my plow on it about 90% of the time since I bought it so my fuel mileage hasn't been as good as it could be; that being said I've been averaging anywhere from 12-14 MPG. Goog luck! David-


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

cornerstone;521393 said:


> I think my question will go with this thread. I just bought a 99 F250 7.3 that's all stock. What performance options would everyone recommend to wake it up a little. Currently 200,000 miles,auto trans, 4x4. I think it has 3.55 gears excellent conditon. Planning on a plow next season. Thanks.


A programmer of some sort. I highly reccommend a Superchip programmer. It woke my 99 up like none other, and get a bigger exhaust on there from the turbo back. It will spool the turbo up quicker.

I ran a 9ft sno-way straight blade on my 99 without any ballast in the back except for my toolbox and I got around just fine. Ballast is a good thing though, I was just able to get around without needing it.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't go any other way than a diesel for plowing. I can plow all day and use maybe 3/4 tank. I plowed for 7 hours straight last week and it was heavy nasty snow and I didn't even use half a tank and I have the smaller 22 gallon tank.

I have a 96 and I've gotten it to average 20-21 mpg around town. On the freeway it jumps up to a good 28mpg cruising at 72 mph (keep it under 2000rpm). A good cold air intake (built my own), a good exhaust, a chip, changed all the fluids, keep up on filter changes. In the winter my mileage drops to about 17mpg though, i blame it on the fuel and the colder weather must fatten up the air/fuel mix.

I changed all the fluids, both diffs, transfer case, coolant, tranny fluid. After I did that, I jumped up from 12mpg to 17mpg, added the exhaust and intake and jumped to 20, the chip hasn't done much for fuel mileage, it's hurt alot actually, i can't keep my foot out of the throttle! haha. Also run a fuel additive, I like powerservice.

Did most of the same mods to my brother in laws 99, he see's 23mpg easily around town. When him and my sister would come here for the holidays they'd average over 30mpg on the freeway.

Go get a 99 to 02, they're nice trucks. Try to get the 99.5 though, they had updates to the fuel system.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

im not buying the 28-30mpg highway in a 7.3 or in any diesel pickup


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

yea I'm not buying 30mpg on the highway either unless he stayed under 60 wish is highly doubtful. As for a tuner, superchips is half decent as a super safe tune. I wouldnt buy banks,bullydog or edge. All seem to give trans. problems and they jack up there prices just cause of the name. I've been doing alot of research on programmers and such and if your looking for an exhaust, try MBRP.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

OhioPlower;521938 said:


> im not buying the 28-30mpg highway in a 7.3 or in any diesel pickup


i dont my friend runs a 93 and it gets well over 20


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

It's funny because whenever I tell people about his truck they all say that. I stopped trying to prove it a long time ago. I know what he gets and i try to tell people but they instantly call BS so oh well.

Figure the math out, 29 gallon tank, drives over 170 miles to get here, doesn't use a 1/4 tank.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my money on a tuner either. Go chip if your goin to spend the money. Change on the fly, bigger power with way less EGT, they can adjust trans pressure to your liking, you can get high idle (thats such a beautiful thing in the winter), and you can have multiple settings.

Spend 400 for a superchips which are weak, or spend 450-500 on a chip? i'd go with the later. If you go chip, go with DP tuner or Tony Wildman chips. Those are the leading two. TS performance aren't bad either.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

For someone that doesn't want to go balls to the wall with their pick up and have a nice safe HP and Torque increase to get better fuel mileage, Superchips is the way to go on the 7.3 L.


I don't understand your "don't go with a tuner, go with chip, but buy DP tuner"? Not being condescending or anything, it just doesn't make sense to me what you said.

Chips are the old HARD chip where they actually took your computer out and inserted a chip directly on it. Programmers and Tuners are the handhelds that you plug into your OBD II port, or plug into your PCM.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cornerstone;521393 said:


> I think my question will go with this thread. I just bought a 99 F250 7.3 that's all stock. What performance options would everyone recommend to wake it up a little. Currently 200,000 miles,auto trans, 4x4. I think it has 3.55 gears excellent conditon. Planning on a plow next season. Thanks.


You better save up for a tranny rebuild if you're going to chip it, especially with that many miles it won't take long.

7.3's are awesome, 6.0's are a crap shoot--but mostly the crap part. I have 3 of each and all carry heavy plows and work just fine.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

DP Tuners is the name of the company. They're by far the best chip company for ford diesels. And when it comes down to it, a chip is still better then a superchip programmer. I can set my chip on the 75hp tow setting and get way lest EGT's then a programmer is going to do.

Programmers are just too "generic" i guess you can say with their tune, they're made to work with all the different years and not year specific. Where as my chip was made to my year, my gearing, all specific. Chips are just flat out better. 

The number one thing to do to save the ford tranny's (02 and earlier, I don't know about after 02, ford lost my eye after that) is the tri-cumulator springs and sunnex valve. It corrects the line pressure and helps with the weird trans pump issues (how they don't pump when in reverse or whatever). That 50 dollar upgrade is well worth it.


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the info. I'm planning on a larger exhaust from the turbo back as step one. As for the tranny life that was mentioned, 75-100hp would be plenty. Would it be safe to say if this additional power kills the tranny it was headed south anyway? 

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

I agree with the DP Tuner over the Superchips. The 80 HP econo tune will wake the 7.3 up and give you a few more MPG. First thing is to do an intake and an exhaust. Gotta make the engine breathe easier first.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Another option for a chip would be Tony Wildman of Total Diesel Perf. He is just as well respected as Jody Tipton of DP Tuner.


----------



## Ford_7.3_meyer (Nov 7, 2007)

If you need more info go to thedieselstop.com it's a great site.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Or you can go to DPTuner.com


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

I haven't been reading on the powerstrokes for awhile (I don't like some of the people on fordtrucks, long story), but I just went on there the other day and started seeing about "The cure" for e4od's. Not sure if it's good for the newer tranny's too. But supposidly it corrects the issues the e4od's have. Might be something to look into. I know my trans used to do some weird stuff, it over heated one time and about a week later started pumping fluid out of it while driving, I thought it grenaded thats how much was on the road. Did the spring & valve kit and it's been fine ever since.

But if 75hp kills a trans, I think the trans was having problems already. The nice thing about DP and TW (tony wildman) stuff, is they calibrate the shift pressure and everything when they burn the chip for you. Where as a cheap chip or programmer is going to give more power which causes more slipping which is more heat and well a shorter life of the tranny.


----------



## cornerstone (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks again, I'll check out these websites.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

6.0 Diesel is evil, you haVE TO TAKE THE cab OFF THE FRAME TO REMOVE A HEAD, AND THERE IS A LOT OF PROBLEMS.
I love ford trucks, just not the 6.0


----------

